# Uranium takeovers - who's next?



## exgeo (31 January 2007)

redport, valhalla already taken out in terms of Aussie listed companies. Who's left that actually has some JORC resources? Perhaps NEL, MTN? Both have JORC's (about 9300 and 30,000t u308 respectively). Anybody think of any others?


----------



## Halba (31 January 2007)

nup most are a while of jorc. NEL is expensive for what they have.


----------



## sydneysider (31 January 2007)

exgeo said:
			
		

> redport, valhalla already taken out in terms of Aussie listed companies. Who's left that actually has some JORC resources? Perhaps NEL, MTN? Both have JORC's (about 9300 and 30,000t u308 respectively). Anybody think of any others?




Mega Uranium will buy Aura Energy AEE. Mega has a JV with AEE at Gunbarrel in WA which adjacent to 50,000 tonnes of U at Mulga and Ponton. AEE has 26 million shares at 60 cents = $15.6 million. Has completed drilling at Wondinong U deposit for 350 holes over at least 7 square kms. IMHO AEE will go into play if JORC on this property is economic and we start to see good data from the Mega funded JV. They have 40 U properties in WA. IMHO AEE will be "ripe" in about 6-9 months.


----------



## mmmmining (31 January 2007)

Canadians (not my favorite limited only to uranium companies) said PDN is the target for SXR URANIUM ONE, or CAMECO. They said CAMECO desperately need a near producer to cover the loss of Cigar Lake.

I have successfully predict MGA.TO taking GGY's Oasis (not so successfully for my investment in GGY because of obvious reason), I fancy RIO taking BMN, MGA.TO taking GBE, Chinese Taking MTN, and PDN taking DYL...


----------



## 56gsa (28 February 2007)

OXR to sell NEL to TOE


----------



## Fab (28 February 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Canadians (not my favorite limited only to uranium companies) said PDN is the target for SXR URANIUM ONE, or CAMECO. They said CAMECO desperately need a near producer to cover the loss of Cigar Lake.
> 
> I have successfully predict MGA.TO taking GGY's Oasis (not so successfully for my investment in GGY because of obvious reason), I fancy RIO taking BMN, MGA.TO taking GBE, Chinese Taking MTN, and PDN taking DYL...



Do you still think PDN will takeover DYL after taking over SMM?


----------



## Sean K (28 February 2007)

Fab said:
			
		

> Do you still think PDN will takeover DYL after taking over SMM?



Maybe. Or they could pick up one of the others around their tenaments in Africa to create some synergies. In Namibia: EXT, DYL, BMN, or even WME. In Malawi: OMC, EVE (KAL). Depends how quickly they can keep doing deals.


----------



## mmmmining (28 February 2007)

NEL might be the next target. Today it might be the only uranium stock that is up. Now $3.99


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 January 2013)

Sorry for the late reply.

At the cricket here in Charters Towers this weekend, there was nothing but talk of uranium play takeovers.

The AFR is silent on the issue.

Any ASF members know of any action?

gg


----------



## echo (4 February 2013)

Surely Acap ACB is an attractive target. The Indians and Chinese are looking for uranium sources. Also has coal.

     Then theres AGS, something should happen there, Gandel, the Japanese or Heathgate could make a move before the court case.


----------

